# Question about grape vine



## koolaide187 (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm still fairly new to growing grapes but I saw this on a few of my clusters. Is this birds, bugs, or just natural? http://imgur.com/a/wkgmx


----------



## GreginND (Jun 1, 2017)

What is the problem we should be looking at?


----------



## koolaide187 (Jun 1, 2017)

Is that normally looking? It looks like little stems next to the baby grapes like they have been eaten off. Maybe that's normal and what it's suppose to look like?


----------



## GreginND (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't see anything that looks like it is eaten off. It looks like a normal grape flower forming grapes.


----------



## Masbustelo (Jun 2, 2017)

Is it perhaps, that it has bloomed, the petals are falling off, and now the grapes are being formed?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 3, 2017)

Male part of flower that sheds pollen


----------



## grapeman (Jun 3, 2017)

Here is a picture of a perfect grape flower (contains both male and female flower parts. What I believe is shown in the original picture is the flower anthum or male flower part where the pollen parts have fallen off because the flower has pollinated.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 3, 2017)

See the anthers marked in the same original picture blown up. I believe the original poster was seeing the stem part of the anthers(filament).


----------



## Johny99 (Jun 3, 2017)

I agree, looks normal to me. Could be a couple of shot berries, but that is normal too. Like most things in this, patience.


----------



## koolaide187 (Jun 5, 2017)

grapeman said:


> See the anthers marked in the same original picture blown up. I believe the original poster was seeing the stem part of the anthers(filament).



Yes I suppose that's what i'm seeing. Since i'm new to me it looks like grapes were eaten off and the stem was left. Since it's normal.... cheers! Thanks for the answers!


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 5, 2017)

Yep, as others said, grape vine are flowering plants, and this is just the inflorescence blooming. Here are even more photos from my vineyard of various stages of blooming for future reference:

https://the-verecund-vigneron.com/2017/06/03/this-week-in-the-vineyard-8/


----------



## berrycrush (Jun 5, 2017)

When I started a few years ago, I also mistakenly thought the blower buds were tiny grapes.


----------

